# How to tell if all wallpaper glue is removed?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Simple--Spray some water on the walls--let it soak a few minutes---run your hand over the damp spot.

If the wall is slimy or sticky it has glue on it.

After the paper is removed you should have washed the walls down with a green scrub pad and then toweled the wall dry. If you didn't do the final wash the wall is likely not clean.

A light sanding of the whole wall is standard practice, to knock off any bits of crud.---Mike---


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You should also apply a coat of Gardz, after you get all the PASTE off, just to be sure.


----------



## jce (Apr 2, 2010)

If you are not sure if you have removed all paste , OR have not removed all paste because of difficulty in removal. It is a necessity to use an oil base primer to seal in the paste before topcoating with latex. 
The glue can/will activate with a latex primer & can cause problems for you with the finish coat.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jce said:


> If you are not sure if you have removed all paste , OR have not removed all paste because of difficulty in removal. It is a necessity to use an oil base primer to seal in the paste before topcoating with latex.
> The glue can/will activate with a latex primer & can cause problems for you with the finish coat.


NO, it is not necessary to oil prime:no:,Gardz is formulated to seal in residual paste.Oil is certainly OK but the Gardz will do the same thing without the clean up mess.:yes:


----------



## willwham1 (Apr 2, 2010)

jce said:


> If you are not sure if you have removed all paste , OR have not removed all paste because of difficulty in removal. It is a necessity to use an oil base primer to seal in the paste before topcoating with latex.
> The glue can/will activate with a latex primer & can cause problems for you with the finish coat.


I agree 1000%:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

willwham1 said:


> I agree 1000%:thumbup:


 
Well, the two newbie's are just wrong. I do this for a living and know a little bit about stripping wall paper and preparing the walls for paint.


----------



## jce (Apr 2, 2010)

Chris , I stand corrected ....:wink:
I believe Gardz(or similar) to be the only exception to using oil primer though.


----------



## willwham1 (Apr 2, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Well, the two newbie's are just wrong. I do this for a living and know a little bit about stripping wall paper and preparing the walls for paint.



I have been wrong in the past of course BUT the post i replied to, I AM NOT wrong about....one can use ANY high quality ACRYLIC Resurfacing primer, but to ensure one has removed all wallpaper paste(especially heavier vinyls), apply DIF or plain water mixed with 20% vinegar and FEEL the surface....if it is SLIMY or slick, paste is present. Depending upon your application, if one doesnt remove ALL glue/adhesives, a skim coating after priming with WHICHEVER product one desires, is necessary to achieve an absolutely smooth and restored substrate. Feel free to contact this "newbie" 24 years in the biz has its advantages :wink:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

willwham1 said:


> I have been wrong in the past of course BUT the post i replied to, I AM NOT wrong about....one can use ANY high quality ACRYLIC Resurfacing primer, but to ensure one has removed all wallpaper paste(especially heavier vinyls), apply DIF or plain water mixed with 20% vinegar and FEEL the surface....if it is SLIMY or slick, paste is present. Depending upon your application, if one doesnt remove ALL glue/adhesives, a skim coating after priming with WHICHEVER product one desires, is necessary to achieve an absolutely smooth and restored substrate. Feel free to contact this "newbie" 24 years in the biz has its advantages :wink:


I would not ague any of that,I was arguing you're quote to the post, which led me to believe that you also thought that oil primer was the ONLY product to use.I would also take exception ,just a little, as to the point of removing absolutely ALL of the paste.Sometimes this just is not possible, it certainly is advisable to remove all that is possible, but even when you think you have got it all, you most likely did not, hence the need for Gardz OR an oil primer.:yes:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jce*  
_If you are not sure if you have removed all paste , OR have not removed all paste because of difficulty in removal. It is a necessity to use an oil base primer to seal in the paste before topcoating with latex. 
The glue can/will activate with a latex primer & can cause problems for you with the finish coat._


I agree 1000%:thumbup: You're response


----------



## willwham1 (Apr 2, 2010)

*resurface!*

I understand what you are saying, however, in my 24 years exp. i have NEVER encountered a removal job where i didnt need to prime prior to coating unless i was rehanging heavy vinyl papers(54" goods). Also, i never encountered a removal job whwere i didnt need to at least skim coat the walls ONCE to remove the imperfections left behind from the removal process....i am a perfectionist so i do have a perfectionist system and ALWAYS am searching for mor knowledge in our fields!:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You get no argument from me:wink:


----------

